# I can't believe this sickening experience!!!!!!! iPhone H _ _ _



## macman_canada (May 10, 2005)

Last night I had the unfortunate accident of accidentally fell in the pool with my less than a month old 3g iphone!!! Holy S _ _ _ batman~!!!! Everyone laughed because the iphone came out before me!! Literally 3 secs in the water... waited dried it with a hair dryer, sucked all the water out etc... this morning it came back on... been acting strange all day. The worst news is the speaker doesn't work now and the ringer/vibrate is messed up and lastly the home button doesn't go home!!

If i power on and go into an app, it works touch screen etc.. I can surf on it, email on it but can;t switch from an app back to home and can;t use it as a phone.

So I looked on line and found out about the water censor. That part was confirmed at the apple store Genius Bar, he said sorry nothing I can do, i could loose my job over it. I understand that part, I wouldn;t want that to happen. I was honest with what happened to it (I probably should have called rogers and said it was stolen...) anyways, had I dropped it, damaged it, he could have replaced it!!!! This was an accident, not deliberate, not by choice.... no options for water damaged... I left almost in tears... I went to the local rogers store and he told me the only option was to buy a whole new iphone/contract!!!!! On top of continuing to pay for my current contract (or pay the $400 cancel fee+new contract)!!!!! Are you friggin nuts bud??? He said that was the only option!!!!!!!! Sorry can't help you otherwise, have a good day.

I called apple tonight, he was looking into everything possible... no options. He said you can call back tomorrow to customer relations... His supervisor suggested I try my Credit card company, but this may not be an option since it was put on my rogers bill (which I do have set up an automatic payment for, will have to investigate as a last option).

I'm afraid to see what rogers is going to say to me, sorry can;t help you! Is this really fair??? If I dropped the phone it is an accident and it is covered, I accidentally fall in pool (full dressed etc, not drunk, honestly) this was a legitimate accident and I am not covered? Is that really fair???????????

Macman_canada


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Yet another reason why I disagree with the whole subsidy thing.. any accidents like this, or if it's stolen, etc.. there's s*** all you can do about it but by another one under a new contract.. totally ridiculous.

Sorry to hear it man, that really sucks.


----------



## candan9019 (Jul 22, 2008)

It's a good idea to let electronics sit for a week or two before using them again if they have been in water. Best thing to do is leave it off and try to forget about it for a while and things might turn out ok, as hard as that is to do.

It's too bad Rogers doesn't offer insurance, I have heard of other providers offering it. I agree it's not fair but as long as they have you in a contract they could care less about you.

You could try kijiji there are some for sale there but most are going for around $700.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Accidents happen, but... wow. The hair dryer was an especially bad idea, but really the iPhone was probably gone at that point.

I'm not trying to be insensitive, but do you own any other electronics that would automatically be replaced if you ruined them? If you're moving your tv and drop it, will Sony or Rogers or anybody buy you another one? Would they even let you pay the sale price you paid before?

If the credit card option didn't insure you, try your home insurance.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Using a dryer isn't a bad idea.. as long as you don't let it get too hot. I used one to help dry out my previous MBP when I spilled water on it, and it worked perfectly after that.

---
It would've been a better idea to actually take your iPhone apart to dry it out though, hate to say it.. too late now.


----------



## crackintosh (Jul 12, 2008)

What are you expecting to get from Apple/Rogers? A replacement at no charge? At half off? At 10% off?

Think of the precedent it would set if they even gave you anything at all. Every Tom, Dick and Jane would be lined up around the block or tying up their CS lines (again) just so they can get a replacement for their iPhone that was lost/stolen/dropped in the pool.

Can I just call Rogers and say that mine was "accidentally dropped in the sewer" and sell the replacement on craigslist?

The Apple warranty covers units that are defective - that's about it. As much as I want to empathize, you just gotta suck it up and pay up.


----------



## Jeepdude (Mar 3, 2005)

I empathize--truly sucks when stuff like this happens. But unfortunately, without any sort of "accidental mishap" insurance, I can't see them doing much to help. HowEver's example is a good one.

Only thing I could suggest is picking up a 2G iPhone (much less expensive) until such time it's more reasonable to get back into a 3G. 

Or, wait a few months and look on websites like howardforums.com for someone trying to unload their 3G and move to a new handset (the site is full of folks who love to get their hands on the newest gadgets as they come out).


----------



## Iqueld (Jul 5, 2008)

Shame that the companies aren't looking out for their customers anymore. Sooner or later it will bite them back in the ass.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

You could always call into Rogers and claim the battery doesn't work and that you did nothing to it, not sure if that is a good idea though. Unfortunately you are probably out of luck, they should have some kind of plan for people in your situation but sadly there isn't one. $600 or $700 for a new one sucks, but these kinds of accidents are costly.


----------



## Iqueld (Jul 5, 2008)

If you have an issue that seems to be software based at first glance (eg. not being able to receive texts from an unknown number), I would try that. No promises.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

Wait a minute did they really say you'd need a NEW contract? That's the part I find sickening.. I mean geeeez.. Ok you fell in water, and that's not covered by warranty. Fair enough. Why would Rogers force you to get a new contract though.. I mean get a new iPhone and transfer the contract over, should be a reasonable thing to do?

or have I been in Europe too long, and are all the horror stories of Rogers actually true? 

Patrix.


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

I know Apple offered replacements (at a cost) for damaged 1st generation iPhones in the US. I remember reading something about it on the hackint0sh forums. I'm surprised there isn't anything that can be done, even a repair that you can pay for.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Rogers and Apple have done nothing wrong and don't owe you a dime. It's not their problem if you fall over just walking around "not drunk" - that is more of a medical issue.

The hair dryer drives dampness and moisture into every corner inside the iPhone which can result in mould later on. This gets especially bad thing with chlorine in the water which will eventually cause corrosion. High heat is only one issue with hair drier use. Then there is all the other chemicals and crap/corruption from the inside/outside of the human bodies in the water (a pool is a septic tank with no lid).... There are ways to dry out electronic equipment that have been discussed here many times.



> I'm afraid to see what rogers is going to say to me, sorry can;t help you! Is this really fair??? If I dropped the phone it is an accident and it is covered, I accidentally fall in pool (full dressed etc, not drunk, honestly) this was a _legitimate accident_ and I am not covered? Is that really fair???????????


If this was a "legitimate accident" your personal/household insurance should cover it. 

Stay away from pools and other open water.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

Rogers and Apple don't own him anything, but this does bring up the question (and yes there will probably be a new iPhone in a year or so) about replacing a damaged iPhone. There must be away to do this other than canceling the current contract (paying that fee) and then starting up another one. That is the stupidest idea ever. It's not like cell phones last forever, what happens in a year or two? Your phone is dead, either cancel your contract, or sign a new one? This is how they get you in a contract forever, or you are forced to pay canceling fees.

This is why Rogers should atleast offer replacement iPhones for sale without a contract to current iPhone owners. Sure this would open up a way for the iphone to be purchased without a contract, but they could also ask for the old damaged one back, that way you can't just buy a new one and sell it. Just call it a crash replacement policy and charge the MSRP on the iPhone.

I sympathize with this guy because there is no way that he should have to go on Kijiji or ebay to buy an iPhone without a contract to replace his damaged one. Sure he should have to pay for a replacement, but there should be a method to do this from Rogers (since they are the provider for the phone & service) that does not require the user to pay to cancel the contract and then to start up a new one.

That's my two cents...


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Dr_AL said:


> Rogers and Apple don't own him anything, but this does bring up the question (and yes there will probably be a new iPhone in a year or so) about replacing a damaged iPhone. There must be away to do this other than canceling the current contract (paying that fee) and then starting up another one. That is the stupidest idea ever. It's not like cell phones last forever, what happens in a year or two? Your phone is dead, either cancel your contract, or sign a new one? This is how they get you in a contract forever, or you are forced to pay canceling fees.
> 
> This is why Rogers should atleast offer replacement iPhones for sale without a contract to current iPhone owners. Sure this would open up a way for the iphone to be purchased without a contract, but they could also ask for the old damaged one back, that way you can't just buy a new one and sell it. Just call it a crash replacement policy and charge the MSRP on the iPhone.
> 
> ...


While I feel bad for the individual in this case, I agree that Rogers and Apple aren't responsible. I also agree that insurance on these devices would be a good idea. In fact, I'm going to see about adding a rider to my tenant's insurance specifically to cover the iPhone.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

There's no reason that you would have to cancel your contract and get a new one, the OP would need to confirm this, but I think it's just poorly worded (or the OP spoke to a CSR who didn't know what they were talking about!)... All you would have to do is buy out your contract which would leave you eligible to sign a new 3 year contract and get another subsidized iPhone!

Also, it has been posted several times already, but if it was a genuine accident, it will be covered by home insurance!!


----------



## Sander (Apr 4, 2002)

Oh man. I feel for you. But cheer up. Like one of the previous posters said, if you leave it alone for a week or so, it might surprise you and start working again. 

I know iPhones' internals are different than iPods but I put my Nano in the washer, yes for the full cycle, and worked after about a week.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

wow! I never new about the water indicator!!


MacRumors iPhone Blog: Water Sensor in iPhone and iPod Touch?


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

Can't you buy the iPhone with no contract in the US for the full un-subsidized price ($599 for 8GB and $699 for 16GB)? If this happened to me, I'd either do that, or buy a 1st gen and wait till the next version of the iPhone to upgrade.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

psxp said:


> wow! I never new about the water indicator!!
> 
> 
> MacRumors iPhone Blog: Water Sensor in iPhone and iPod Touch?


Most cell phones/portable electronics have water indicators these days...


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

G-Mo said:


> There's no reason that you would have to cancel your contract and get a new one, the OP would need to confirm this, but I think it's just poorly worded (or the OP spoke to a CSR who didn't know what they were talking about!)... All you would have to do is buy out your contract which would leave you eligible to sign a new 3 year contract and get another subsidized iPhone!


Umm.. that's exactly what everyone's been saying.. Including yourself at the beginning of your sentence.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Iqueld said:


> Shame that the companies aren't looking out for their customers anymore. Sooner or later it will bite them back in the ass.


Absolutely. Rogers should follow people around and when people carry their iPhones close to water and look like they might fall in, Rogers should kick them in the behind and tell them to stand back. Ted, personally, should do this.



ruffdeezy said:


> You could always call into Rogers and claim the battery doesn't work and that you did nothing to it, not sure if that is a good idea though. Unfortunately you are probably out of luck, they should have some kind of plan for people in your situation but sadly there isn't one. $600 or $700 for a new one sucks, but these kinds of accidents are costly.


How nice that the proprietor of ehPhone.ca is advising people to commit fraud.

There are *many* watermark indicators inside a cell phone. There are several, in fact, that you will never see without dismantling the entire phone in a way that consumers will never be able to re-assemble it. In my Nokia phone, there are at least 7 such indicators. Fraud isn't just wrong, in this case, it's impossible.



slicecom said:


> Can't you buy the iPhone with no contract in the US for the full un-subsidized price ($599 for 8GB and $699 for 16GB)?


Aside from the wait for the iPhone 3G to be unlocked, you could do that. Or wait for there to be a no-contract price in Canada.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Did you consider actually calling Rogers customer service instead of going to the store?

Think about it. The stores have limited stock and don't want to give them up without commission for contracts. I'm not surprised the clerk didn't want to replace your phone.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Claiming home insurance is not that great of an idea. Most people have a 500 dollar deductible. So 500 bones right away plus your premium goes up. You will end up paying way more in the end.

Going in and saying that it is software sounds like the best idea. Dont go into Rogers though, Apple has way better customer service.

Take it into the genius bar and just say what the heck is going on with my phone. They will dongle with it and might even replace it right there!

Cheers.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

By chance, did you buy it with a credit card, and by chance, would that credit card have some sort of buyer's insurance?


----------



## crackintosh (Jul 12, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Absolutely. Rogers should follow people around and when people carry their iPhones close to water and look like they might fall in, Rogers should kick them in the behind and tell them to stand back. Ted, personally, should do this.


Excellent idea. I will be attending a BBQ this weekend and there is a STRONG possibility that there will be a pool in the general vicinity of the eating area. I do not plan on drinking, nevertheless I should get in contact with Ted to watch my path in case I get too close to the edge of the pool.


----------



## MikeyXX (Aug 2, 2008)

The Rogers outlet by my home offers a "water damage" and extended warranty for 3 years. It won't cover a drop, but covers everything else. You could call Rogers and ask if you can pick that up after the fact...wait a couple weeks and then utilize it. I don't know if they'll sell you it after the fact. But hearing about all these swimming iPhones have me thinking that 3 year "water" warranty isn't as much of a scam as I previously thought.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

MikeyXX said:


> The Rogers outlet by my home offers a "water damage" and extended warranty for 3 years. It won't cover a drop, but covers everything else. You could call Rogers and ask if you can pick that up after the fact...wait a couple weeks and then utilize it. I don't know if they'll sell you it after the fact. But hearing about all these swimming iPhones have me thinking that 3 year "water" warranty isn't as much of a scam as I previously thought.


Maybe, but claiming water damage after the fact sure is.

What is it with people so willing to be fraudulent? Is it worth it if you're caught? Every large company has a department that exists to sniff out cheaters. And take legal action against them.


----------



## MikeyXX (Aug 2, 2008)

It is far easier to cheat a cheat, then to be unfair to a fair player. Basically it boils down to the idea of "doing unto others as they HAVE done unto you". 
So you'll find people will cheat to bring themselves back up to a level they see as fair. 
In this case, perhaps my suggestion was incorrect as it's not like he got cheated out of anything. But in other posts, where Rogers, ATT, Apple, whoever is not necessarily looking out for the little guys, then it is easier to view loopholes etc as desirable.

So I will admit that my suggestion did not suit this particular situation very well.


----------



## emorycreek (Jun 29, 2003)

*Let it dry out*

My wife has put my cell phone in the washer twice. Each time I left it out to dry, in the sun if possible, for a few days. Too my surprise it still works though the send button is a bit sluggish. It might work with the iphone. As an earlier poster stated, it takes a while for the water to dissipate from inside the electronics and case. Good luck.


----------



## Niagaramark (Jul 20, 2007)

*Try the Rice Trick*

I read somewhere that a good way to dry out electrical devices that get wet is to place the device in a ziploc bag filled with dry rice. Apparently the rice will absorb the moisture within the air-tight bag. You need to leave it in the bag for a few days. 
Worth a try!


----------



## MikeyXX (Aug 2, 2008)

I'd also do a hot car (not in sunlight). The problem is the chlorine and stuff left over. Too bad you couldn't dip it in clean ionized water or something so that it dried clean.


----------



## reddyroc007 (Aug 6, 2008)

i used a hairdryer on my gf's 1st gen iphone and it works fine now. its good to use a dryer with a cool air switch. As far as the home button not working you might be able to get a program that replaces the home button and puts it on the touch screen. check the appstore, i know their was a 3rd party app thru installer pre-2.0 but i swear i seen one in the appstore called home-somethin or another. sorry bout ur iphone.


----------



## Brianl (Apr 6, 2008)

Just my 2 cents worth. I can't believe that I have read instructions on how to commit FRAUD on this site. Not only is it unethical, but it undermines the integrity of everyone here. Accept the fact that accidents happen, and if you have no insurance to cover them, then you should pay the consequences. You can't blame Rogers, Apple, or anyone else for this unfortunate event, therefore you can't expect them to pay for it. YOU had the accident, YOU will have to pay for it. No different than any other accident. 
Just my 2 cents worth....


----------



## kockgunner (Sep 25, 2007)

i'm sick of all these people who think apple products should get replaced for free. why would a company be responsible for buying you a new product because you were careless? if you crash your car, should the manufacturer just send you a new one? while i don't think apple or rogers should give you a new phone, i think it's stupid the only way you can get another iphone 3g is to sign up for another contract.


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

First of all, as many have advised, wait and see if it still works.
Let it dry out. Do NOT plug it in to charge. That would be the worst idea ever.
Or, if you're feeling courageous (and at this point, what do you have to lose????) try taking the unit apart and letting it dry. Look around for corrosion, etc. Use some qtips and rubbing alcohol to clean up anything nasty-looking.
(iPhone 3G Take-Apart-Guide)

I once dropped a cup of coffee on a brand-spanking-new PB G4. After cleaning it and letting it dry completely, it worked for over a year. Good luck.


----------



## reddyroc007 (Aug 6, 2008)

Brianl said:


> Just my 2 cents worth. I can't believe that I have read instructions on how to commit FRAUD on this site. Not only is it unethical, but it undermines the integrity of everyone here. Accept the fact that accidents happen, and if you have no insurance to cover them, then you should pay the consequences. You can't blame Rogers, Apple, or anyone else for this unfortunate event, therefore you can't expect them to pay for it. YOU had the accident, YOU will have to pay for it. No different than any other accident.
> Just my 2 cents worth....


your 2 cents aint worth that. if the op can get his phone replaced w/o hassle (unlikely) then all the power to him. if he cant then he is a big boy and he may pout for a while but he'll get over it. we dont need the morality police chiming in on the fact, therefore bugger off.

Kockgunner: nobody believes that they should have their product replaced for free, nobody! its just wishful thinking. when someone breaks something they know that they are at fault but its only natural that they try and reconcile the situation at the least amount of cost to them possible. i have a feeling apple would do the same except when they do it, its done on a much larger scale=more $ involved.


----------



## macman_canada (May 10, 2005)

*I am not looking for a freebie...*

There is no way that I would expect a freebie of any sort, that would just be stupid on my part. But at least let me pay up to the full retail value of $299, and let me be done with it. Yes this was a stupid mistake and one not to be repeated! I get that gang...

macman_canada


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

macman_canada said:


> There is no way that I would expect a freebie of any sort, that would just be stupid on my part. But at least let me pay up to the full retail value of $299, and let me be done with it. Yes this was a stupid mistake and one not to be repeated! I get that gang...
> 
> macman_canada


Problem is that $299 is *NOT* the full retail value. Full retail value is $699.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

macman_canada said:


> There is no way that I would expect a freebie of any sort, that would just be stupid on my part. But at least let me pay up to the full retail value of $299, and let me be done with it. Yes this was a stupid mistake and one not to be repeated! I get that gang...
> 
> macman_canada


That is not the full retail value. That is the subsidized value. Rogers/fido sell at that price *only* if a person agrees to pay them monthly fees for the subsequent three years.

Unfortunately, they don't have a non-contract price yet, but don't expect it to be $299. As many have said, if that was the case there would be a lot of allegedly moist iPhones turning up.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

You haven't mentioned if you called Rogers yet. I don't know if this applies to you, but many people seem to be afraid to use the phone to call for help. Ironic since this is a phone we're talking about. Just call Rogers and I'll bet they'll sell you a replacement for full retail value, be it $599 or $699.


----------

